# NarDA RDA by NarMods



## DoubleD

*Features & Specs*

Surgical grade 316 Stainless Steel construction.
24K Gold Plated, oxygen & lead free Copper Positive Pin.
White Delrin 510 Drip Tip included.
PEEK Insulators.
7mm Deep Juice Well.
Dual Post design.
Large Diameter Post Screws, easy to trap coil leads.
Versatile & Adjustable Airflow for “direct-lung” and “mouth-to-lung” hits.
Reduced Chamber.
Negative Post milled into the deck.
Protruding Positive Pin, compatible with “hybrid” mech mods.
Leak Resistant (when not overfilled).
Easy to Clean & Maintain.
22mm Diameter.
19mm Height (excluding drip tip and 510 threading).
100% USA made (in Los Angeles).
http://narmods.com/narda/

$90 

Todd's Review:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> http://narmods.com/narda/



What a stupid web site! No pics of the deck and as always "Out of Stock". Infuriating! And it looks like another Stumpy or Thump atty...

I know some of the guys are raving... but I have started to learn about this raving story... it's just another same same atty and everyone goes bananas for a few weeks and then the next one comes along. The Cyclone, Nuppin, Divo, RM2, Hornet and most recently the Manta are special... the rest are just MEH... OK the Origin 16 needs a mention and maybe I should have given it a fair shake... and these atties are not cheap... anywhere from $80 to $120 and then there is shipping and customs...

Oh wow that was a bit of a rant... it was the Out of Stock thing that sent me over the edge... I apologise...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK will settle down and listen to see what Todd thinks of it.


----------



## Pixstar

I just can't believe it costs so much for a very simple (albeit very good according to Todd) mod! Crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh sheeezzzz here we go again... based on Todds review it appears I may have to get one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

So at the current exchange rate - R 18 987.99

Thank you government. You guys are good at your job 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

Reminds me of the M atty by mebmods   Run away!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

